# 2 breeders..who do i choose?



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

El Divo/HuntShepherds
Nocturne Acres

Both are wonderful but if any one has any input I would appreciate it!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's your background and experience with the breed?

What are your preferences for 'flavor' of GSD and why?

Tampa FL German Shepherd Breeder with Puppies For Sale | El Divo German Shepherds

Nocturne Acres Kennels German Shepherd Dogs

Guessing you live in Florida?

I like that the Nocturne do herding, agility and Sch.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

We owned a working GSD for 12 years. He was in K-9 unit for 6 if those years. Great dog. We are pretty much looking for working lines again.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd call or email either of those kennels and have a chat with them. When you give your background, and they talk about their program, I bet you work out your favorite(s) right away.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Both kennels listed are showline kennels...not working lines


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Did you check with Betty?


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks. Yes Betty emailed me back she has 7 week old puppies right now. I am waiting on reply if she is having litters in the future.


----------



## Von Richter (Aug 31, 2013)

*Who to choose*

** post removed by ADMIN. Advertising is not allowed on this board. You may put a link to your kennel in your signature, but that is it**


----------



## Von Richter (Aug 31, 2013)

*New puppy*

Are you looking for showline or working line?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

My5dogs said:


> We owned a working GSD for 12 years. He was in K-9 unit for 6 if those years. Great dog. We are pretty much looking for working lines again.



I'd talk to Betty....her dogs are working lines.....and she does have pups

Many people with showlines will call them "working show lines" - this just confuses people - in the European lines, there are working lines and there are showlines....and as calling an apple an orange does not make it an orange...

Lee


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Going with Oher Tannen


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats! 

Did you chat with Neko by chance?

Also, which litter?



My5dogs said:


> Going with Oher Tannen


----------



## Supranational (Sep 3, 2013)

I have been reading the book by Ian Dunbar about puppies. He says not to buy a puppy raised in a kennel. Does this also apply to GSDs? I have just paid a deposit to buy a puppy raised in a kennel.


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you chat with Neko by chance?
> 
> Also, which litter?


Yes I've been speaking to Neko. The litter is Hendrix X Eischa Von nobleheim


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll go check it out on their website.

Very exciting! 

Keep us posted on the new little fluff bundle!


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I'll go check it out on their website.
> 
> Very exciting!
> 
> Keep us posted on the new little fluff bundle!


Will do! The mom is not on website. I googled her name.


----------

